# Just bought a SSK Designtech 60 .. cannot find a driver :(



## Adrians350z (Oct 19, 2011)

I just bought a SSK Designtech 60 cutter .. 


new to the whole cutter thing .. so im sorta lost 

use them at work to cut stencils, but never really done more than hit the print button 


been searching all night and I cant seem to find a driver for this cutter .. it didnt come with one (got it dirt cheap) 

keep seeing people say the graphtec ce1000 or ce5000 or cx300 drivers work .. but im having no luck getting those to work 

anyone have the correct drivers or can point me in the right direction? 

thanks, 

Adrian


----------



## Adrians350z (Oct 19, 2011)

lil more info .. 


I'm running windows 7 on most of my computers .. can I get it working with this operating system 

or do I need to blow the dust off an old xp laptop? 

noticed a few people say it only works with xp .. but I cant even find the driver so havent tried xp yet


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

From what I read this cutter has driver problems, but it looks like you need to make sure the drivers that were
suggested to you that you are using them in XP mode.

Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Holographic and Specialty Vinyl, Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses, Banners, Clipart - H & H Sign Supply, Inc (some have emailed this company for help)
H & H Sign Supply Forum 

It wasn't confirmed but it seems to be a less expensive Graphtec CE3000-60.


----------



## Adrians350z (Oct 19, 2011)

ok .. tried the ce5000 driver on the xp computer .. no luck 


also got an email from one forum with two files .. they are named DESIGNTECH60USB.CFG and DESIGNTECH60.CFG

how do I use that file for my driver? .. I cant figure it out .. I need the usb one


----------



## Adrians350z (Oct 19, 2011)

figured it out 


used the graphtec ce1000 60 driver .. gotta install it under a printer and pretty much force it to use that driver 

then I got flexisign pro .. works now 


now I just need to figure out how to use the software or do I need another program to make stuff? 

I want to be able to import pictures and turn them into what I want to cut .. got a sign shop to do some paint masking for me a while back, he imported a picture of the decals off ebay .. then spent about 30 minutes outlining them and adjusting the size to fit my bike then sent it to the cutter


----------

